# Topics > Robotics > Androids >  Andy Warhol Robot, USA

## Airicist

Andy Warhol on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Automated Andy Warhol Is Reprogrammed"

by Al Ridenour
May 16, 2002

----------


## Airicist

Andy Warhol Robot

Uploaded on Oct 2, 2011




> A project developed by Lewis Allen and Peter Sellars to present a robot of Andy Warhol onstage. Though never realized to completion, the process held great historical and philosophical interest.

----------


## Airicist

Andy's Android
from Stuart Swezey
November 19, 2015




> Show reel for audio animatronic Andy Warhol robot, work-in-progress from 1982.

----------

